# Rooster tail video from thread



## Ekka (Nov 12, 2006)

Yep

From this thread

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=516436#post516436

13mb and 3mins bit of a compilation from what's been posted. I cant lift Youtube and embedded videos like that, they change the format to some flash file, some I got some I couldn't. The avi's and wmv's or even .mov's and mpg's etc arent a problem.

Anyway, this covers up to post 127 in the thread.

http://www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/roostertails.wmv


----------



## 04ultra (Nov 12, 2006)

Ekka said:


> Yep
> 
> From this thread
> 
> ...



    



.


----------



## JohN Dee (Nov 12, 2006)

Very nice vid Ekka, Good soundtrack too


----------

